# WIP Non Standard Paint Scheme Space Wolves



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So now that I have a decent camera and I am motivated paint again I figure I should create a new log to track my progress. 

I am currently doing Cannis for the Yearly painting thing here on the forums. The following pics are my progress so far, which isn't much really 

























Model was primed flat brown, I then put down a coat of Skull White in the fur areas. On top of that I have done a wash of Devlin Mud, then Sepia. I plan to put some greys and maybe some browns first in the areas that would be darker traditionally on a wolf then wash it some more. After that I will most likely dry brush grey and white onto it.










The Rhino shows the planned main color of the army. It will be Beastial Brown with 'Game Color' Scruff Green highlight/Secondary color. I plan to use this:

















As the chapter symbol for the army. The central black tree part of that, I do not have a chance in hell of recreating the border around it in that small of a scale. 

And for a couple random pics of the Landspeeder I am 'modding'


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the fur colour! That's how I imagine Fenrisian Wolves fur adapts from white/silver in the summers. Definitely gonna be watching your painting


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice start Scscofield, I think the fur on the wolf is going to turn out looking great the way you mentioned your plan to paint it. 

As for the chapter symbol, I think you could recreate the border, however, you would be sitting there painting FOREVER...lol! I like it tho, suits the SW very nicely.

Looking forward to seeing your next update.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Pharkas (Feb 23, 2012)

I am very new to the game myself. Just bought the AoBR set actually. While researching WH40K, I came across the Space Wolves army and though they looked awesome. So I am very excited to see how these turn out. They may be my second army after I play with Da Boyz for awhile. Looking forward to see how you progress.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So a pic heavy update:

















































So the brown and green colors were too flat and bland. I saw a post on here that a guy was doing green metallics via washes and drybrushing and I decided to try it. I like the result and have decided to go with it. The above was from the weekend, the next ones are from tonight. 


























I am worried I have made it too messy and cluttered with the green trim. I am going to resist tossing the mini into a vat of Simple Green though and just take this guy as a learning moment. I still might end up happy with it, going to let it sit and look at it in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So a update of Cannis is needed:

























































I am for the most part happy with how he is turning out. I still need to do some minor detail things and finish the basing on it. I think I might be done with him in the next day or so though which is good since the month is almost over  Debating attempting some kind of fancy PW effect on his claws.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm really loving the wolves!
The way it blends to almost look bronze is fucking sick!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The green trim looks waaaaay better with the wash over it, otherwise it was taking over the model.

I think he's good, but too dim. I think you still need some strategic highlighting to really make this grim paint scheme work. Good candidates are edges of the fur, bone/teeth/claws, metal edges, canis' shoulders, face, hair. . . . It needs to be brighter and have more contrast and call attention to the character of the model.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I agree with you that it's dark. I am most likely going to leave him as is with some minor detailing for now though. I have a bad habit of going over something again and again till I get annoyed or frustrated with it. He will actually be the first thing I fully finish painting so I will call him a learning experience for now. As I get more experience with the rest of my painting he will most likely get stripped and redone since he is a metal model and it is easy to do so.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

And I am calling him done, he lost a eye and gained a patch because I got tired of screwing up painting that eye 


















































I want to get a little more painting done before I try to freehand the tree of life onto the armor panels of the wolf. The basing was just sand and shells, grey, wash, then drybrush white across it.

Now to start assembling my Cav for next month.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good man, im digging the color scheme you have goin on!!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

the green and bronze work well together nice job, and the eyepatch made me laugh, sometimes i think ill just have to do sunglasses on all of my guys without helmets :laugh:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So I have been piddling around painting this dread off and on for the last week or so. Here is what I have done on it so far:

















































The color layout seems to be working well, just have to work at bringing out details and whatnot more I think. The layers of wash tend to dull everything down.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So this month it will be my 5 man unit of Wolf Scouts that get painted. Here they are in all their plastic aged biker glory.


























And here is my progress so far, I am thinking the bronzed armor with metallic green highlights. The bags/belts/holsters are going to be black and the 'cloth' parts of their armor will be a dark leather looking brown if I can manage it. 


























I was going to paint everything basecoat wise then wash, drybrush, wash like I had Cannis but I think I need to do the armor bits first now that I have started. It will be easier to go back and fix the other parts of the models after I have that part done I think.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Little more work on one, I think the fact I am tired has made me too sloppy though, gonna have to figure out how to clean him up tomorrow. The tree of life symbol is just too complex for my noobish painting to try at this time so I settled with the runic version of it. The other shoulder pad has the runic symbol for stealth. I might try to blackline both runes to make them pop better. Gonna resist tossing him into the Simple Green vat and see what I can do about making him less slapdash looking when I am less tired.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The scouts are just about what I am calling done. Here of some pics of them while I wait for the basing glue to dry up. 


















































Gotta finish the basing, then do some touching up on them but most likely post them as done in the challenge in the next day or so.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Pretty cool paint scheme. It is always nice to see something differant if only to inspire. 

Only critique is that the red slash on the scout armor is a bit thick. Other than that, the bronze is one of the cooler colors I have seen here in a while.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Yah I have trimmed/touched up the emblems a bit and probably will do so again before I call them done. I think I need to break down and buy some actual brushes instead of using the cheapo bargain brushes from the craft stores. I am putting actual effort into painting now and the brushes I have are starting to give out.


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

They look cool, like bronze age celtic warriors on space 'roids!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

As a SW player I should say this is Heresy!! But I really like the paint scheme  I like the fact they aren't another grey army  

It's all looking good so far, and looking forward to seeing some more 

Rev


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Look some finished scouts.....

And some side/rear shots of them...


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Like those scouts.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So I have been assembling models so I can primer them then have something to paint next month  Here of some pics of the two 'standard bearers' and TWC I have assembled so far. I have another set of TWC and 5 DPs on the way also. Will probably use the other set of TWC to make a 5man unit with a Wolf Lord. 


































Nothing new painted for now, I figured I should get everything built and assembled so I can cut the 2" foam I have and place everything in the big fancy Craftsman tool box I got for them a few months ago. Now that I am painting stuff I need to do something beyond toss it all loose into a box 

The stuff on the TWC base is crushed sea shells, I have been using it and sand to base my models. I like how dynamic looking the TWC models are but I suck at pinning so I find it easier to build 'rocky outcrops' for them to be springing from/ running across.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So for May I am working on the above units, a DP and a 3man TWC unit. Here is my progress so far. Recently switched schedules at work, took over the Night shift for more money wheee, so I have been fairly busy. I still am on track to finish both units by the end of the month though I think.


























Not a lot of progress on the TWC themselves, mainly been working at the DP, with all of it's surface area and the internal aspects I think it will take the longest to paint. I will not do what I did with this one again in terms of assembly. I put it all together at once, badly at that the fins/doors do not close squarely, and regret doing so. I have 4 more of these things still on the sprue and I will most likely paint them as I build them. I might also hack the doors off this one and magnitize them just to help with the fit issues. That will be later down the road though.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Chocolate Vehicles. Om nom nom. Like the paint scheme overall!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I have been working slowly on the grey hunters and twc, among other things. Have a focus issue lately on getting stuff done it seems. Mostly the whole 'it's summer and the family wants to do things' aspect of life


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Lethiathan said:


> Chocolate Vehicles. Om nom nom. Like the paint scheme overall!


LOL...my thoughts exactley.

Overall nice scheme, a little heavy on the washes, makes the colors hard to see and drowns the model if you know what I mean.


----------

